# Shouldnt miss us now!



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Got a new sign made and put out front. Nobody should have any problems finding us now. Its not professionally done but I think it looks okay. We didnt put the business name on it cause I wanted it plain, simple and visible. The business name is on the front of the building so when people see the sign they will look at the building. I hope anyways..


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet, Is that Navy Blvd?? I remember you moving from fairfield but dont remember which side of town.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeap. Navy Blvd right next to Henrys tile. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That is the perfect sign. Great job.


----------

